# 3-Word Chain Story



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

In this game, each person will add 3 words to their post to continue a part of the story that began above their post. A person may complete a sentence in their post if they want and start a new sentence at any time.

I'll start us off with....

*I need to*


----------



## Geek (Sep 21, 2005)

go out with


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 21, 2005)

Tom Cruise, when he finally dumps Katie.

I sort of

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* go out with


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 21, 2005)

screwed that up.




(It's supposed to be just 3 words per post but I went back and read my directions which were kinda confusing so my bad.)


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

HAAAAAAAA!!!

YES YOU DID!!!

When I woke,

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* screwed that up.



(It's supposed to be just 3 words per post but I went back and read my directions which were kinda confusing so my bad.)


----------



## Sofia (Sep 22, 2005)

I finally realized...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

that I was...


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* that I was... naked and hungover


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

in a strange


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* in a strange cold dark place


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

that I didn't


----------



## Sofia (Sep 22, 2005)

remember going to.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 22, 2005)

Suddenly I freaked


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

because I peed

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Suddenly I freaked


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 22, 2005)

in my pants.


----------



## redrocks (Sep 22, 2005)

This is really


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

an everyday occurrence


----------



## Laura (Sep 22, 2005)

I ran to


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

the bathroom and

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* an everyday occurrence


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

took a dump.


----------



## Geek (Sep 22, 2005)

At that point,


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

on Lisa's sweater


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

poo got splattered


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

on her boyfriend

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* poo got splattered


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* on her boyfriend





He screamed out...


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*




He screamed out...

That's so gross!!!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 22, 2005)

I need Bleach

Originally Posted by *luckystar131* That's so gross!!!


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suziqq322* I need Bleach So I jumped


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

up and grabbed


----------



## Sofia (Sep 23, 2005)

Clorox2 for colors


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 23, 2005)

and put it

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Clorox2 for colors


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

on my hair


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 23, 2005)

while I sang


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 23, 2005)

"Bye, Bye Love"


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

colored Lisa's hair


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

booger green because


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

it matched the

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* booger green because


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

way, totally, awesome


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

sticker she had

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Suzi and Tony...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

that smelled like


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

Apple Cider Vinegar

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* that smelled like


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

and slightly like


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

disgusting body odor

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* and slightly like


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

and made me


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

cough and hack

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* and made me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

up a furball.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

From her dog

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* up a furball.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

the size of


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

a hot dog

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* the size of


----------



## Geek (Sep 24, 2005)

On her forehead


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

which made her


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

stick her tongue

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* which made her


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

all the way


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* all the way down her boyfriend's


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 24, 2005)

toenail cuticle until

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* down her boyfriend's


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

it became inflamed


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* it became inflamed She took him


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 24, 2005)

to the E.R.


----------



## Sofia (Sep 24, 2005)

where they asked


----------



## userposeur (Sep 24, 2005)

if they could...


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *userposeur* if they could... operate on his


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

swollen third leg.


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

He hopped and


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

fell on his

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* He hopped and


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 26, 2005)

ass, but he


----------



## Jen (Sep 26, 2005)

never did ask

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* ass, but he


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

for an asswhipping


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

but we whooped

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* for an asswhipping


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

the ass for


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

fifteen minutes until

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* the ass for


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

it turned red


----------



## elljmz (Sep 26, 2005)

like a blistering

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* it turned red


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

herpes. Suddenly, a


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2005)

woman came over


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

and asked if

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* woman came over


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2005)

she could borrow


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

his other leg


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

to walk home.


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

She wanted him


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Instead he gave


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

her his third


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

line of bullshit


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

nipple. She was


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

happy to oblige


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

since she needed


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

to ride something


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

For a good


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

time. She screamed, "


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Ride'm Cowboy. Then


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

out came lasso


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

that handsome gent

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* out came lasso


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

Said "Hey Girl


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

how you doin'?


----------



## Geek (Sep 27, 2005)

At that point,


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

she threw up


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

just missing his


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* just missing his very hairy, sweaty


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

enormous butt crack.


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

She said, "Pardon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

me, do you


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

mind that I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

stare at your


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

little nipple? I


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

then sucked on

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* little nipple? I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

the little nipple


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

giving extreme pleasure. What


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

a good time!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Then I sprayed

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* a good time!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

him with my


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Aqua-net hairspray from

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* him with my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

the 80's. It


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 29, 2005)

exploded from being

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* the 80's. It


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

up my butt


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 29, 2005)

but he enjoyed


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

talking about her


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

turtle head poking


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

out when she


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

took some Ex-lax


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

. Then the big


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

empaction shot out


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

and went all


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

over the wall


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

the janitor was

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* over the wall


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

so pissed off


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

He grabbed some


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Vodka and sat

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* He grabbed some


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

on the commode


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

only to go


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

GRUNT GRUNT GRUNT

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* only to go


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

causing his hemorrhoid


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

to feel better.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* causing his hemorrhoid


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

The two Jennifers


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

climbed on Pedro's


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

bicycle. They wanted


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

a ride to

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* bicycle. They wanted


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

the strip club


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

so when they


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

walked in and


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

got a seat


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

. They asked the


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

stipper for a


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

private lap dance.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 1, 2005)

So the Jennifer's


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

are all there...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

hot and bothered


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2005)

. They asked John


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Doe for a


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 2, 2005)

little somethin' to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

put inside their


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

purple clutch bag


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

they bought at


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 3, 2005)

Nordstroms. Then they


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

ate a Twinkie


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

that was 10

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* ate a Twinkie


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

inches long and


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

10 inches wide

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* inches long and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

filled with cream


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

cumquats and raspberrys

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* filled with cream


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

but smelled like


----------



## Geek (Oct 3, 2005)

roses. She then


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Sold all the

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* roses. She then


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

baby batter to


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

The stipper. Who


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

is the _stipper_?


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

oops--stripper


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

Then smeared it


----------



## Geek (Oct 5, 2005)

all over Julia


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 5, 2005)

and she came. WOW


----------



## Geek (Oct 5, 2005)

she exclaimed, then


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 6, 2005)

That was SOMETHING!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* she exclaimed, then


----------



## Geek (Oct 6, 2005)

Just at that


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Just at that moment, she tore


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 6, 2005)

off her clothes


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

and bent over


----------



## Geek (Oct 7, 2005)

and said, please


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 7, 2005)

rub some on


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

my small, tight


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

pussy that is

(lol)


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 9, 2005)

OMFG JEN SAYS

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* pussy that is 
(lol)


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** 

OMFG JEN SAYS 


. Oh the pain


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

hurts so good!


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

I sat on


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

a whoopie cushion


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

because it makes


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

a fart sound


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

lol um...Martha Stewart is


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 9, 2005)

great with cats

(i don't know - it's what came into my head hehe)

xc


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 9, 2005)

haha.......even though she


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

is afraid of


----------



## Geek (Oct 10, 2005)

the big black


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

wolf too who

hehe

xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

is outside howling.


----------



## Geek (Oct 10, 2005)

"OH MY" she


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

exclaimed! I better


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

go and wash

xxxc


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 11, 2005)

the fruit, so


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

apple crumble can...

xxxc


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 11, 2005)

cook to perfection


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

unlike last time.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 11, 2005)

bouncing boosts your


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

cleavage up towards


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 11, 2005)

the great big


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 11, 2005)

door to my...

xxxc


----------



## Geek (Oct 11, 2005)

garage in which


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

I keep my


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 11, 2005)

gimp chained up

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I keep my


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

and it is

xxxc


----------



## Geek (Oct 12, 2005)

happy to be


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

shaved each day


----------



## Geek (Oct 12, 2005)

with a sharp


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

kitchen knife. Sometimes


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

pen pulled from


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

(whoops) used as a


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

big blue and

xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

dookie brown colored


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

window cleaning device


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 12, 2005)

is written in

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* window cleaning device


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

ink and some

xxxc


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 13, 2005)

dog poop made


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 13, 2005)

an interesting sort

xxxc


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 14, 2005)

of design. She


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 14, 2005)

picked her nose


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 14, 2005)

and wiped it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

in Jen's hair.


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 14, 2005)

which was awfully

xxxc


----------



## Geek (Oct 15, 2005)

mean. I yelled


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2005)

like a baboon


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 15, 2005)

You witch, why

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* like a baboon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 15, 2005)

is my butt


----------



## Geek (Oct 16, 2005)

on fire?? I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

must have been


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 18, 2005)

unknowingly sitting on


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2005)

the face of


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 20, 2005)

your stuffed animal.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

Wait a Second


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

while I fart


----------



## Geek (Oct 21, 2005)

said Little Lisa.


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 21, 2005)

Interestingly enough, I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

(LOL @ Tony!)

couldn't smell it


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 21, 2005)

But it felt


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

wet and greasy.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 21, 2005)

Lisa felt refreshed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

and decided to


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 21, 2005)

take a walk


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

with her dog


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 21, 2005)

to play fetch


----------



## Geek (Oct 21, 2005)

with HIS stick


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 21, 2005)

which was very


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 21, 2005)

amusing, you said


----------



## yazzy (Oct 21, 2005)

,but then the


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 21, 2005)

dog ran away


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 21, 2005)

and Lisa yelled


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 21, 2005)

come back doggy


----------



## yazzy (Oct 21, 2005)

but the doggy


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 21, 2005)

kept running and


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 22, 2005)

along came a...


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 22, 2005)

a spider and


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 22, 2005)

a strange man


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 22, 2005)

who sat down


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 22, 2005)

in the grass


----------



## yazzy (Oct 22, 2005)

*unaware that he*

yaz


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 22, 2005)

did something wrong


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 23, 2005)

Lisa slapped him


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 23, 2005)

and he cried.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 23, 2005)

He cried for


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 23, 2005)

about an hour


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 23, 2005)

because he was


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 23, 2005)

slapped, so he


----------



## Geek (Oct 23, 2005)

jump up and


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

slapped the witch. Then

(your not really a witch Lisa, love ya and where are you anyway? You've not been playing



)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:
(your not really a witch Lisa, love ya and where are you anyway? You've not been playing



) LOL! I luv ya, too. I've been out of town. Thanx for missing me!





Originally Posted by *witch* slapped the witch. Then she woke up.


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 24, 2005)

She woke because


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

someone had farted


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

then she almost


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

puked because it


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

smelled so horribly


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

like cabbage and


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

she passed out


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

but he caught


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

her before she


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

fell into a


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

large tub of


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

bubbling and boiling


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

sticky black tar.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

She wrapped her


----------



## yazzy (Oct 24, 2005)

*beautiful long flowing*


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 24, 2005)

Dress in and


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 24, 2005)

cut her own


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

hair with a


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

pair of scissors


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

from her Kindergarten


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 24, 2005)

class, she got


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

for being good.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm always good!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

She gave her


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 24, 2005)

money away, moved


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

to a cave, and


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

oops posted same time Lisa.

searched for her


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Hahahaha! Jennifer, you cannot count but neither can I! Look at the last 2 posts.





DAMN, you edited!

searched for her....

long lost love


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

dog in the


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 24, 2005)

woods and the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

three little bears


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

found her. Little


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Richard was there


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

singing and playing


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

all his usual


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

jolly tunes. They


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

danced and sang


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Tutti Fruity and


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

drank some wine.


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 24, 2005)

Then ate some


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 24, 2005)

food, then they


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

got nekkid in


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 24, 2005)

the glass house.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

Thankfully, no one


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

was embarrassed because


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

the wine had


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

caused them to


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

love more freely.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Everyone started rubbing


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

their bodies with


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

hot oil and


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

chocolate sauce. They


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

licked each other


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

then she climbed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

on top of


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Richie and screamed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

MMMM Ohhhh YESSSSS!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Richie started singing


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

in a high


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

pitch voice then


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

started groaning loadly


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

like an animal


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

because he almost


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

threw up his


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Whopper that he


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

had scarfed down.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 25, 2005)

she walked away


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

disgusted at Richie. He


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 25, 2005)

begged and pleaded,


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 25, 2005)

for his undies


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 25, 2005)

after she had


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 25, 2005)

that were under....

lol you got there before me


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 25, 2005)

the bed, so


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

he could sniff


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 25, 2005)

the pms stains


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

and skid marks.


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 25, 2005)

He got dressed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

up like a


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 25, 2005)

girl gone wild


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 25, 2005)

and wanted ass


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 25, 2005)

round, big ass.


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 25, 2005)

He saw it


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 25, 2005)

and had an orgasm


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

and another. Damn,

(o.k. this is almost sex forum worthy too, think I'm going to start one.)


----------



## yazzy (Oct 25, 2005)

*You would think*

yazzy


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 26, 2005)

then he got


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

a huge, massive


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 26, 2005)

bouquet of flowers


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 26, 2005)

then she forgave him.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 26, 2005)

It was time


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 26, 2005)

to prepose and


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 26, 2005)

she of course


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 26, 2005)

said, "Hell no!"


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 26, 2005)

Where's MY RING!


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 26, 2005)

of course he


----------



## yazzy (Oct 26, 2005)

*had left it*


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 26, 2005)

in the shop


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 26, 2005)

miles away. He


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 27, 2005)

he then left


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 27, 2005)

to go retreive


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 27, 2005)

the ring, so


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 27, 2005)

she would agree


----------



## Sofia (Oct 27, 2005)

to marry him.


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 27, 2005)

but just then


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

in walked a


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*old flame of*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

hers named Rufus.


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Rufus came from*


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 27, 2005)

where he moved to,


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*which was located*


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 28, 2005)

near new york city.


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

He loved it


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*except for when*


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

his nose ran


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 28, 2005)

onto the floor


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 28, 2005)

which was a


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

safety hazard. Rufus


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 28, 2005)

had discovered that


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

one time when


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*he looked outside*


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 28, 2005)

he seen snow.


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2005)

At that point


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 28, 2005)

he jumped up


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 28, 2005)

on the bed


----------



## Geek (Oct 28, 2005)

bouncing up and


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 28, 2005)

down, for excitment.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 28, 2005)

He hit his


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 28, 2005)

bing bong on


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*the bed post*


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 28, 2005)

and cries out


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*"Now I can't....."*


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 28, 2005)

manage to reach


----------



## yazzy (Oct 29, 2005)

*the one thing*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

I need to


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 30, 2005)

go for the


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 30, 2005)

ice cream now.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

before I die


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

I want to


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

travel the world


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

with my best


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

friend there is


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

a booger on


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 31, 2005)

her window. Then


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

she starts screaming


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 31, 2005)

and crying about


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 31, 2005)

the big lumpy


----------



## cosmo2127 (Oct 31, 2005)

booger on the


----------



## yazzy (Oct 31, 2005)

*pillow. Oh No*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

I hershey squirted


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

in the air.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

It splattered on


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

the walls and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

on my friend


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 2, 2005)

and he got


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

_hepatitis_ from it!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

and now his


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 2, 2005)

hair is falling


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

out so he


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 2, 2005)

grabbed a potatoe


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

and shoved it


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 2, 2005)

right up his


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

bung hole because


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

he likes doing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

that sorta thing.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

you not want


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

happy ending? Why


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

because I hate


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

power dumps that


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

are so annoying


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

because water splashes


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

all over the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

buttcheeks and twat.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

because it is


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

a heavy turd!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

and also is


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Nov 2, 2005)

a tiny little


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

and I do


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

not make sense.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

about what I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

have been saying


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

for a long


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

time it has


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

been gayer than


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

the biggest party


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

Liberace could throw.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm glad that


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

you are my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

friend. You are


----------



## Geek (Nov 3, 2005)

a hottie. Please


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

call me later


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

to talk dirty


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

so I can


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

visualize you while


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

you are doing


----------



## yazzy (Nov 3, 2005)

*the house work.*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

My house is


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 4, 2005)

very dirty, just


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

do not look


----------



## yazzy (Nov 4, 2005)

*under the bed*


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

because there is


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 5, 2005)

a huge pile


----------



## lollipop (Nov 5, 2005)

and you will


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 5, 2005)

see the boogeyman!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* see the boogeyman!



And he will


----------



## Geek (Nov 5, 2005)

lay her down


----------



## lollipop (Nov 5, 2005)

because she is


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 5, 2005)

a very hideous


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

and evil witch!


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

The witch took


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

away her precious


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

and locked it


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

in a very


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

,very dark basement.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Something grabbed her


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

by her ankle


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

and tickled her


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

armpits for so


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

long that she


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

could not breath


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

or stop peeing


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 8, 2005)

and then she


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

died peacefully at


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 8, 2005)

home in her


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

stained granny panties.


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 8, 2005)

Lol


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

then the old


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

man took his


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

big round thing


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

and put it


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

in a old


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

old old old LOL


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

huh









very very old


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

woman that liked


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

to have everything


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 9, 2005)

but she said


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 9, 2005)

even though I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

am very flattered,


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

it is a


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 10, 2005)

pain to have


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

you near me.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

You need to


----------



## lollipop (Nov 11, 2005)

go away and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

take a bath.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 11, 2005)

for a long


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 11, 2005)

time because you


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

didnt like my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

sweet potato pie


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 16, 2005)

like the one


----------



## Geek (Nov 16, 2005)

he used before.


----------



## Tim (Nov 16, 2005)

In the house


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

there will be


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 17, 2005)

a strong odor


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 19, 2005)

because of the


----------



## przmaticprinces (Nov 19, 2005)

fish thats frying


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

and also because


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 29, 2005)

the man upstairs


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 30, 2005)

likes to leave


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 30, 2005)

the toilet unflushed.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 30, 2005)

and how yak


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 4, 2005)

He also likes


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

blow up dolls


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 6, 2005)

and many other


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 6, 2005)

things you blow.


----------



## lollipop (Dec 7, 2005)

but some things


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 7, 2005)

he does are


----------



## lollipop (Dec 7, 2005)

not so good


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

for his health.


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 11, 2005)

He just talked


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

out his ass. (*pfft*)


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 11, 2005)

and something started


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 13, 2005)

to crawl out


----------



## canelita (Dec 13, 2005)

of his pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

that looked like


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 14, 2005)

a big green


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 14, 2005)

turd. When he


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

stomped on it,


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 14, 2005)

it started to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

move like this...


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 14, 2005)

turned on he


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

sat on it


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 14, 2005)

while he decided


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

to videotape this


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 14, 2005)

to show all


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

his homies. They


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 14, 2005)

started to laugh


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

spewing their soda


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 14, 2005)

through thier nose


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 14, 2005)

and all over


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 15, 2005)

the place. Meanwhile


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

outside the apartment


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 18, 2005)

a little boy


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

was running and


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 19, 2005)

crying. He saw


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 21, 2005)

a really scary


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 21, 2005)

deep hole appear


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 21, 2005)

and it swallowed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

up the playground.


----------



## canelita (Dec 22, 2005)

We should be


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 23, 2005)

thinking about the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2005)

benefits of ACV


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 29, 2005)

because it nourishes


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2005)

our skin and


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 30, 2005)

helps maintain a


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

healthy, functioning colon.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 30, 2005)

Part of the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

reason why i'm


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

on MUT is


----------



## lollipop (Dec 31, 2005)

because I like


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

how the forums


----------



## canelita (Dec 31, 2005)

are so much


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

that it makes


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

me jump and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

clap my hands


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

forever. Tommorrow is


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

going to be


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

a night that


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

is certain to


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 31, 2005)

surprise us since


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

we will be


----------



## lollipop (Jan 3, 2006)

friends for more


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

than a life


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 3, 2006)

time. Where is


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 4, 2006)

that sexy guy


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 4, 2006)

that I want


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

to grind on?


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 7, 2006)

He is not


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

here right now


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 7, 2006)

but I don't


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

know what to


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

do about it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

so I think


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

I might run


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 7, 2006)

away. I will


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

call you when


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

I get lost


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

or when i


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

am kidnapped by


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

a big harry


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

gentle sasquach. He


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

will let me


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

call you for


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

a good time!


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

Don't worry though


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

because he is


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

not going to


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

squish me to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

death since i'll


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

run around and


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

scream and shout!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

I like to


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

do a jiggle


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

when I dance


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

its a sure


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

way to get


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

men turned on.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

I also like


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

to pole dance


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

when i feel


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

like making love


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

to a little


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

old man named


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

chin-chin, he is


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

an expert in


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

magic potions that


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

shrivels mens balls


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

into small little


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

rock hard nuts


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

that we use


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

to bake with


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 8, 2006)

and eat some


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

with berries. Okay,


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

enough about nuts


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

!Let's talk about


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

my invisible friend


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

that i like


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

to talk to


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 8, 2006)

some guy who


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

happens to own


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

a monkey! It


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

flung poo at


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 8, 2006)

my dog's favorite


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

favorite toy and


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 8, 2006)

then walked over


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

to clean it


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 8, 2006)

. He couldn't beleive


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

that poo was


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 8, 2006)

so green and


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 8, 2006)

full of chunks!


----------



## looooch (Jan 8, 2006)

it smelled like


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 8, 2006)

a sewer. Whenever


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

I go to


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

the walmart bathroom


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

i aways pull


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

the toilet paper


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

onto the floor


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

of the dirty


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

stall, she doesn't


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

want to touch


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

the toilet, so


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

she carefully puts


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

more toilet paper


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

before she sits


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

down. I love


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

it when I


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

go shopping and


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

hit the mac


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

counter so i


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

buy lots of


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

eye shadow and


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

a few paints


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

and lots of


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

shadesticks and a


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

lip gloss for


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

my sexy lips


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

. When i go


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

out Saturday night


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

I always go


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

to the bar


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

where i pick


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

up my friends


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

and treat them


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

to some drinks


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

then, i take


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

the drummer of


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 8, 2006)

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

and we go


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 8, 2006)

to buy some


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

ice cream to


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 8, 2006)

sober up. In


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 9, 2006)

the night I


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 9, 2006)

went ice skating


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 9, 2006)

with my two


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 9, 2006)

friends, we ended


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

up breaking our


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 9, 2006)

tailbones. It hurt


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 9, 2006)

when we moved


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 9, 2006)

because our feet


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 9, 2006)

got swollen after


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 9, 2006)

the accident. Sunday


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 9, 2006)

night, we are


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 9, 2006)

going to the


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 9, 2006)

emergency room to


----------



## looooch (Jan 9, 2006)

flirt with the


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 10, 2006)

sexy doctor and


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 10, 2006)

touch his apparatus.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

While we are


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

(LOL @ Allie!)

getting an examination...


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

he asked us


----------



## looooch (Jan 10, 2006)

to bend over


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

and to touch


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 10, 2006)

our happy places.


----------



## looooch (Jan 10, 2006)

He asked where


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 10, 2006)

I like to


----------



## looooch (Jan 10, 2006)

get it on


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

the huge mac


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

counter. It felt


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

awesome spending all


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

my energy on


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

shopping and looking


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

like a diva.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Tonight will be


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

the greatest night


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

ever if I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

am able to


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

get that red


----------



## looooch (Jan 11, 2006)

dress so I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

can look like


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

a million dollars


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

That guy that


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

has the biggest


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

penis called me


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

and boy was


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

I so excited!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

He asked me


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

to bend over


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

so he could


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

put his special


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

cream on me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

and then insert


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

his device in


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

my very tight


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

little wet pink


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

hole. I loved


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

for him to


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 11, 2006)

lick my big


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

toe and suck


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

the sweat off


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

my silky legs.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

It amazes me


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

how his tongue


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

just glides over


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

my body and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

flicks against my


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

hot burning flesh.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

My mom says


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

don't you dare


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

lie about how


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

he took your


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

legs and turned


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

you over on


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

your stomach. February


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

will be the


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

month I'm going


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

to finally try


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

to shave my


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

self instead of


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

having a bush.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

It will shock


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

all my friends


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

that I finally


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

shaved my muff


----------



## looooch (Jan 12, 2006)

. It will look


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

so tastey and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

be so sensitive


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

that I will


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 12, 2006)

start crying because


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

his tongue feels


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

prickly. Forget about


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

the all that


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

I said about


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

wanting to shave


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

my privates. Truthfully,


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

his tongue isn't


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 12, 2006)

that good. Please


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

God bring me


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 13, 2006)

the strength to


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

find a half


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 13, 2006)

a brain so


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

I can find


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 13, 2006)

out why people


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

are the way


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 13, 2006)

they are. Sadly,


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

I can't seem


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

to find my


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

underwear when i


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

spend the night


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

in jail so


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

I went to


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

hide because I


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

am afraid that


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

I might get


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

caught with my


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

best friend's boyfriend


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

while i was


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

kissing him on


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

his mouth and


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

accidentally swallowed his


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

tongue ring and


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

gagged. My friend


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

is a pornstar


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

and she says


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 14, 2006)

that she loves


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

to swallow all


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 14, 2006)

the white cream


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

and chew on


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

the leash that


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

belongs to my


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

dog. he got


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

a rash on


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

his neck when


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

i took him


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

to the park


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

to play fetch


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

with his favorite


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

little puppy friend.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

The puppy was


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

so squeezable, so


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

i held him


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

as we walked


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

to the store


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

and bought some


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

candy for him.


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

He ended up


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

eating all of


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 14, 2006)

the candy i


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

just spit out


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

the candy because


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

it had ants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 14, 2006)

all over it.


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

The ants crawled


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 15, 2006)

all over me


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

until i rolled


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 15, 2006)

around on the


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

ground to kill


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 15, 2006)

them. I looked


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

like i was


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 15, 2006)

crazy. Tommorrow I


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

am going to


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 15, 2006)

my friend's house


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

to get drunk


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 15, 2006)

and run naked


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 15, 2006)

through the woods.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 15, 2006)

Then we will


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 15, 2006)

go skinny dipping


----------



## looooch (Jan 15, 2006)

and go streaking


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

with our new


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

dildos. Its fun


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

to play with


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

them in water


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

while fishing for


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

salmon. Sex toys


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

make me cum


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

all over my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

computer chair so


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

i must be


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

a female ejaculator.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I wish that


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

I also had


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

some friends who


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

liked to touch


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

me and lick


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

my goods. Thankfully,


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

I taste like


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

chicken, but my


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

mom says I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

smell like fish


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

so my cat


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

bit me on


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

my camel toe.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

There was blood


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

and it hurt


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

so much. I


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

wanted to just


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

run away and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

cry! Now I


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

have a bandaid


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

on my clit.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

It doesn't really


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

hurt that bad


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

but it itches


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

like a yeast


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

infection. My doctor


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

scratches it for


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

fun. He likes


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

it when I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

show him my


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

breasts too since


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

he implanted them.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

(LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO)

I shouldn't be


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

doing this while


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm eating some


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 16, 2006)

chocolate and pickles


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

because they are


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

full of germs


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

and I hope


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't catch


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

the flu. Lately,


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

I've been feeling


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

like I'm pregnant


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

because I am


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

throwing up and


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

pissing too often


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

because I drank


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

way too much


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

goat's blood and


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

camel spit to


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

handle. This means


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

I have to


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

make some more


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

throw up because


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I feel so


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

sick since I


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

ate the green


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

fluorescent lubricated condom.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

It tasted so


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

bitter and rubbery


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

That I just


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

swallowed it and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

now I need


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 16, 2006)

to eat some


----------



## looooch (Jan 16, 2006)

breathe so this


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

will feel like


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

doesn't make sense!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I love to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

touch myself while


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 16, 2006)

I watch the


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2006)

sunset. It reminds


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

me of the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

time that I


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

fell asleep watching


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

The Anal Express


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 17, 2006)

on my little


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

bean bag. When


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2006)

my vibrator gets


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

low on batteries


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

I cry. But


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

then I see


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

the energizer bunny


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

he said he'd


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

hook me up


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

in exchange for


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 17, 2006)

me to show


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

him my tits.


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

I pissed my


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

self because he


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

tickled my tummy.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

I then decided


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

to sit on


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

My ass and


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

see how many


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

fingers I could


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

put in my


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Pussy. I was


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

able to put


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

my entire fist


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

which got stuck


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

so I had


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

To call 911


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

and they laughed


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

And said, "We'll


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

dont you do


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

this all the


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2006)

time"? Embarrassed I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

quickly hung up.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 17, 2006)

Then I called


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2006)

my pharmacist and


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 17, 2006)

told him that


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2006)

i loved him


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 17, 2006)

and he said


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2006)

that his penis


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 17, 2006)

had fallen off.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 17, 2006)

I wanted it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

for a keepsake


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 17, 2006)

because it was


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

bigger than a


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

horse penis. He


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 18, 2006)

loves my new


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

set of jugs


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 18, 2006)

because they are


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 18, 2006)

so suckable. Its


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

amazing how they


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 18, 2006)

jiggle as I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

shake my ass.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 18, 2006)

Speaking of which


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

i'm shaking it


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 18, 2006)

right now! Surprisingly,


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't need


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 18, 2006)

a bra! They


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

are so perky


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 18, 2006)

that when I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

jump rope naked


----------



## lollipop (Jan 18, 2006)

I am going


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 18, 2006)

try to put


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

fruit loops on


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 20, 2006)

the sides of


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 20, 2006)

my nippes and


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 20, 2006)

see if I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 20, 2006)

can bounce them


----------



## kitekat (Jan 20, 2006)

around in circles


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 20, 2006)

and show my


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 20, 2006)

talents. Its funny


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 21, 2006)

when people look


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 21, 2006)

scared as they


----------



## lollipop (Jan 21, 2006)

never have seen


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2006)

such intelligence! Just


----------



## lollipop (Jan 22, 2006)

like greeneyedangel and


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2006)

lollipop say, it


----------



## kitekat (Jan 22, 2006)

Requires great talent


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2006)

to get noticed!


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

so when I....


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 22, 2006)

really sit and


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 23, 2006)

think about it


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 24, 2006)

I am amazed


----------



## chickylittle (Jan 24, 2006)

at how many


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 24, 2006)

people are so


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 25, 2006)

horny when they


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 25, 2006)

look at my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 25, 2006)

infected, ingrown toenail.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

Do you believe


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 26, 2006)

that my toenails


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

Can actually rub


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 26, 2006)

up against my


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 26, 2006)

face when I


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 28, 2006)

try really hard!


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 29, 2006)

My pet monkey


----------



## dragueur (Jan 30, 2006)

loves to do


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 30, 2006)

a dance after


----------



## dragueur (Jan 30, 2006)

making love with


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 31, 2006)

my sister's cat.


----------



## dragueur (Jan 31, 2006)

have you ever


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 31, 2006)

danced with a


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 31, 2006)

guy who wears


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 1, 2006)

a leopard thong


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

named Tarzan? If


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 1, 2006)

I asked you


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

to pull my


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 1, 2006)

nipple would you


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 1, 2006)

do it? I


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 1, 2006)

certainly would because


----------



## clairey (Feb 1, 2006)

You look about


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 2, 2006)

ready to show


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 2, 2006)

us your big


----------



## Summer (Feb 2, 2006)

wide butt, however


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 3, 2006)

you ended up


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 3, 2006)

falling on your


----------



## dragueur (Feb 3, 2006)

bed with a


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

zucchini between your


----------



## looooch (Feb 3, 2006)

legs. It was


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

all buttered up


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 3, 2006)

and smelled like


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

it had been


----------



## theGreenMonster (Feb 4, 2006)

doused in tabasco


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 6, 2006)

sause. Vegetables are


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

so good because


----------



## dragueur (Feb 8, 2006)

it can give


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 9, 2006)

us vitamins which


----------



## dragueur (Feb 9, 2006)

can strengthen our


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 9, 2006)

bodies and make


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 10, 2006)

us horny. Dating


----------



## dragueur (Feb 10, 2006)

a man who


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

wears pink lipstick


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

i think is


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

so hot because


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

he doesn't mind


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

when I put


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

the only thing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

I like on


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

his eyes. He


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

has such long


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

penis I couldn't


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 12, 2006)

wait until he


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 12, 2006)

grabbed it and


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

insert it at


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

the entrance of


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

my large gaping


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

and then suddenly


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 14, 2006)

he started to


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 15, 2006)

scream loudly because


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

I took his


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

pants and put


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 15, 2006)

a scorpion in


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

it that's why


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

he's mad and


----------



## dragueur (Feb 16, 2006)

furious and wanted


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 16, 2006)

to know why!


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

So I said


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

that he should


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

be wary of


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

me when I


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

can do more


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

than just touch


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

his face and


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

then go to


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

the bathroom and


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

take the brush


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

the medicine for


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

my headache. I


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

love to swim


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

with my favorite


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

little doggie around


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

the pool. We


----------



## piinnkkk (Feb 18, 2006)

love to be


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

together and go


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

shopping with my


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

friend and buy


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

tons of ingredients


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

for me and


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

my Chihuahua called


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

duppie. I also


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

decided to buy


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

a little toy


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

with pink ears


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

and a blue


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

belly for my


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

puppy to play


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

with. I went


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

to my friend's


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

house to do


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

some homework and


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

then go to


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

a piano lesson


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

and learn to


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

move her fingers


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 18, 2006)

so that she


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

could be able


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 18, 2006)

to touch herself.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

I went to


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

buy some new


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

earmuffs so that


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

my ears will


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

freeze no more


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

and they will


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

look so good


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

in the blue


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

earmuffs because I


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

always put them


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

on. I have


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

always loved feeling


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

sick and cold


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

because of the


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

rain and wind


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

that makes her


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

dance and sing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

like Milli Vanilli.


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

I love my


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

new purse because


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

it is so


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

pretty and my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

shoes match it.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

I want some


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

of my sisters


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

make up because


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

they look really


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

skanky on me.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

I was on


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

vacation with my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

kissing cousin from


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Mississippi. We went


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

to a bar


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

and drank some


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

strong cocktails which


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

gives me a


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

tingly belly hence


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

I start to


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

talk funny and


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

dance in the


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

street with my


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

boyfriend who's very


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

sexy. He has


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

a great body


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

and a hot


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

killer smile that


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

makes me want


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

to kiss his


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

extremely soft face


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

and touch his


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

more than interesting


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

hand that is


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

always holding a


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

pencil that is


----------



## dragueur (Feb 25, 2006)

so sharp which


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

he uses to


----------



## looooch (Feb 26, 2006)

eat. He got


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

some new pants


----------



## dragueur (Feb 26, 2006)

which he really


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

likes because they


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

make him feel


----------



## dragueur (Feb 27, 2006)

comfy and it


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

looks hot. He


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

made sure that


----------



## dragueur (Feb 27, 2006)

she is very


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

relaxed whenever he


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

tries to touch


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

all over her...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

body because she


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

has such a


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

hairy butt which


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2006)

freaks him out


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

because dingleberries get


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

so much more


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 1, 2006)

tangled up around


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

her hair when


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

she did the


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

dance with the


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

hairy bald guy


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

and the fat


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

camel toe is


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

really really smelly


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 7, 2006)

and covered with


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 13, 2006)

hairy little warts...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

that itch. She


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 17, 2006)

likes touching them


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 17, 2006)

because they are


----------



## dragueur (Mar 18, 2006)

itchy and it


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 19, 2006)

feels good when


----------



## lavender (Mar 20, 2006)

you scratch them.


----------



## GinaPaloka (Mar 20, 2006)

but i never...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 20, 2006)

talk to the


----------



## lavender (Mar 21, 2006)

queen of England


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 21, 2006)

because she is


----------



## elljmz (Mar 22, 2006)

just a bit


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *elljmz* just a bit rude but the


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 23, 2006)

man who was


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

born to her


----------



## elljmz (Mar 28, 2006)

actually had not


----------



## lavender (Mar 28, 2006)

married Princess Diana


----------



## LVA (Mar 30, 2006)

who is a


----------



## lollipop (Mar 30, 2006)

very classy woman


----------



## lavender (Mar 30, 2006)

who dressed in


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

Pearls and lace


----------



## lavender (Apr 2, 2006)

and looked very


----------



## LVA (Apr 2, 2006)

elegant especially when


----------



## lavender (Apr 3, 2006)

she smiled with


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 4, 2006)

out her dentures.


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 4, 2006)

or her big


----------



## lavender (Apr 5, 2006)

feet strapped in


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 5, 2006)

to some sandals


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 6, 2006)

that didn't fit


----------



## LVA (Apr 6, 2006)

her big fat


----------



## lavender (Apr 7, 2006)

toes. So she


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 8, 2006)

bought another pair


----------



## LVA (Apr 9, 2006)

of gorgeous new


----------



## lavender (Apr 9, 2006)

hot pink colored


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 10, 2006)

pumps with big


----------



## dragueur (Apr 10, 2006)

ribbons and many


----------



## lavender (Apr 10, 2006)

stones attached to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 10, 2006)

the sole with


----------



## LVA (Apr 11, 2006)

shiny smooth silver


----------



## dragueur (Apr 14, 2006)

spoons with some


----------



## LVA (Apr 15, 2006)

sparkly diamond stars


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 16, 2006)

that still made


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

her shoes look


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

too old and


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

too plain for


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

the elegant lady.


----------



## elljmz (Apr 17, 2006)

She also had


----------



## lavender (Apr 18, 2006)

long, straight, black


----------



## LVA (Apr 19, 2006)

hair that reached


----------



## lavender (Apr 19, 2006)

till her feet.


----------



## Lavazza (Apr 19, 2006)

colored it blue


----------



## lavender (Apr 20, 2006)

and pink highlights


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

and then I


----------



## lavender (Apr 22, 2006)

sprayed it with


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 22, 2006)

some glitter. Now


----------



## lavender (Apr 24, 2006)

she danced with


----------



## LVA (Apr 30, 2006)

the most sexy


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 30, 2006)

guy in the


----------



## linda46125 (May 1, 2006)

whole wide world


----------



## LVA (May 3, 2006)

after the wonderful


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 3, 2006)

wedgie was given


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

to him while


----------



## linda46125 (May 3, 2006)

he danced with


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

another woman who


----------



## linda46125 (May 9, 2006)

was much better


----------



## Sass (May 9, 2006)

she twirled gracefully


----------



## blackmettalic (May 10, 2006)

around the ballroom


----------



## Sass (May 10, 2006)

but fell into


----------



## noheaeighty8 (May 10, 2006)

a hole in


----------



## blackmettalic (May 11, 2006)

the wall when


----------



## linda46125 (May 11, 2006)

she got too


----------



## Sass (May 11, 2006)

upset she sang


----------



## blackmettalic (May 12, 2006)

the loudest opera


----------



## linda46125 (May 12, 2006)

at the top


----------



## blackmettalic (May 13, 2006)

of her lungs


----------



## linda46125 (May 13, 2006)

and then she


----------



## blackmettalic (May 14, 2006)

ran right for


----------



## linda46125 (May 14, 2006)

the middle of


----------



## blackmettalic (May 15, 2006)

the room when


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

the band started


----------



## linda46125 (May 21, 2006)

to play a


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

Bon Jovi song


----------



## monniej (May 25, 2006)

that i still


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

have in my


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

stereo at home


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

unless somebody borrowed


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

my favorite CD


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

without asking me


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

which made me


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 16, 2006)

want to run


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

away from there.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

I decided to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

wax my landingstrip


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

before my man


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

did his own.


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 18, 2006)

That made me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

feel like a


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

hot and horny


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

nympho just like


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

Jenna Jameson is.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 20, 2006)

Alrighty then, let's


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

just start up


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2006)

that old engine


----------



## ivette (Jul 25, 2006)

and pulled my


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

shirt off my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 27, 2006)

blow up doll


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

because i wanted


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

to change the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

dirty, soiled shirt


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

that eddie ruined


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

with his nasty


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

ugly, stanky butt!


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

Then I ran...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

so far away


----------



## michko970 (Aug 3, 2006)

from the horrible


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

fat bastard who


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

sat on my


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

boyfriend because he


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

ate his tie.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so hungry


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

i could eat


----------



## monniej (Aug 11, 2006)

the stuff that


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 12, 2006)

comes out of


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

the meat grinder


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 16, 2006)

with a side


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

of mashed potatoes


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

loaded with gravy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 20, 2006)

train dog food.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

So what else


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

is there to


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 21, 2006)

say when you


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 21, 2006)

burnt the food


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

because u forgot


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

to set the


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 22, 2006)

timer on the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 26, 2006)

Easy Bake oven.


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

before you went


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

to the mall


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

to check out


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

all the hotties


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

I pulled off


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 27, 2006)

all my clothes


----------



## pla4u (Aug 27, 2006)

and shook my


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 27, 2006)

tits and ass


----------



## monniej (Aug 28, 2006)

to the beat


----------



## pla4u (Aug 28, 2006)

of the drum


----------



## Nox (Aug 29, 2006)

and the bongos.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 29, 2006)

played by him


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

as the rest


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 29, 2006)

cupped their breasts


----------



## pla4u (Aug 29, 2006)

and smilled as


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

they did the


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

last time they


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

had so much


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 2, 2006)

tequila to drink


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

they were SOoooo


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

drunk and friendly


----------



## pla4u (Sep 2, 2006)

they decided to


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 2, 2006)

take a cab


----------



## pla4u (Sep 3, 2006)

to the next


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

brothel house to


----------



## pla4u (Sep 5, 2006)

find some action


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 6, 2006)

but the girls


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2006)

weren't really girls.


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 6, 2006)

They were all


----------



## pla4u (Sep 6, 2006)

guys in drag


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

and cheap makeup!


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 7, 2006)

It was very


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

funny yet also


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

They all made


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 7, 2006)

sure to tip


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

putting bills in


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 7, 2006)

their crotch pockets!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

Next stop was


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 7, 2006)

the funny farm


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

They had everything


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

from poop to


----------



## pla4u (Sep 7, 2006)

a pocket full


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

of gold condoms


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 7, 2006)

that were filled


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 10, 2006)

to the max


----------



## pla4u (Sep 10, 2006)

with the best


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 10, 2006)

of the richest


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 10, 2006)

lubricating liquid, so


----------



## pla4u (Sep 10, 2006)

to insure smooth


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey it opened! Sorry, ignore this post!! LOL


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 10, 2006)

non slip movement


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

If they'd only


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

known how to


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

tear open the


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 11, 2006)

big red wrapper


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

that was frustrating!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 11, 2006)

So I called


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

put it in


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 11, 2006)

my purse and


----------



## Nox (Sep 11, 2006)

marked my territory


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 11, 2006)

with that red


----------



## pla4u (Sep 11, 2006)

lipgloss that I


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 12, 2006)

never really used


----------



## pla4u (Sep 12, 2006)

I made sure


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

that they did


----------



## pla4u (Sep 13, 2006)

not take my


----------



## Nox (Sep 13, 2006)

lipgloss at security


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 13, 2006)

so the next


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 18, 2006)

time I brought


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

my penis pump


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

and they said


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2006)

"Does it work?"


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

I would show


----------



## halzer (Sep 18, 2006)

you but it's


----------



## pla4u (Sep 18, 2006)

not your size


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

so back off


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

and get your


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 19, 2006)

own penis pump


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

you damn moron!


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

After that we


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

ended up in


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

a smoke filled


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 19, 2006)

room with all


----------



## Guenevere (Sep 19, 2006)

the lights off


----------



## pla4u (Sep 19, 2006)

and loud music


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 26, 2006)

that vibrated my


----------



## pla4u (Sep 26, 2006)

Whole body like


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 27, 2006)

you would not


----------



## pla4u (Sep 27, 2006)

Beleive and the


----------



## ChantelleNicole (Sep 27, 2006)

smell was extremely


----------



## pla4u (Sep 27, 2006)

hot and sweat


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2006)

like my favorite


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

piece of apple


----------



## pla4u (Sep 28, 2006)

and cinnimon pie


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

that tastes like


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 2, 2006)

old sweaty shorts


----------



## pla4u (Oct 2, 2006)

after taking a


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 3, 2006)

nice long lunch


----------



## pla4u (Oct 4, 2006)

we wanted to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2006)

barf all over


----------



## pla4u (Oct 4, 2006)

the bathroom floor


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 5, 2006)

and clear up


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 6, 2006)

the main confusion


----------



## pla4u (Oct 7, 2006)

and get back


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 8, 2006)

to the matter


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

of erectile dysfunction.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 9, 2006)

So we inspected


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2006)

the Cock-a-saurus Rex


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

For stiffness and


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 10, 2006)

erectablility when he


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

reaches his full


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2006)

one gun salute


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

so we enticed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2006)

the vertical dangler


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

by gently blowing


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2006)

it some kisses


----------



## pla4u (Oct 10, 2006)

it started swelling


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 11, 2006)

leaking and then


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

it violently erupted !


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 11, 2006)

into the banana


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

the fifth one


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

I am confused


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

somone please explain


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2006)

what's going on


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 11, 2006)

who brought the


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

package of ribbed


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 11, 2006)

pink tube socks?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 11, 2006)

to fit over


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2006)

Paula's pretty head?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

Will Paula really


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 12, 2006)

like them there?


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

Paula may just


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 12, 2006)

put them on


----------



## pla4u (Oct 12, 2006)

or maybe put


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

them on the


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

one eyed serpent


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 13, 2006)

but only one


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

will be used


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 13, 2006)

to protect Willy


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

from the cold


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

and the other


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

we will use


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 13, 2006)

on Paulas right


----------



## pla4u (Oct 13, 2006)

hand but then


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 14, 2006)

what about the


----------



## pla4u (Oct 14, 2006)

other hand you


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 15, 2006)

stuck on the


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

ceiling to cover


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 15, 2006)

dripping all down


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

all the gooie


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 16, 2006)

stuff that came


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

from Willy when


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

he busted his


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

little raincoat open


----------



## flychick767 (Oct 16, 2006)

which allowed everything


----------



## pla4u (Oct 16, 2006)

to squirt out


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 16, 2006)

all over the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2006)

brand spanking new


----------



## pla4u (Oct 17, 2006)

dress that I


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 17, 2006)

had sex in


----------



## pla4u (Oct 17, 2006)

Now we need


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 18, 2006)

some massive cleaning


----------



## yvette104 (Oct 18, 2006)

to clear out


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

all the goo


----------



## yvette104 (Oct 18, 2006)

that exploded on


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

our under clothes


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 18, 2006)

Oxy clean might


----------



## pla4u (Oct 18, 2006)

remove some of


----------



## yvette104 (Oct 19, 2006)

gunk that leaked


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

when the "raincoat"


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

was not concealing


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

the "GOO DISPENCER" tube


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

which dispensed alot


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 19, 2006)

of yummy things


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

To get the


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

beef pole porridge


----------



## pla4u (Oct 19, 2006)

you should first


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2006)

consult Hanz Jerkov


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

regardless that i


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

practice the moves


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 22, 2006)

night and day


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2006)

You must keep


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

stocked up on


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

lubricating lotion to


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

caress the cucumber


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 23, 2006)

and stimulate the


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 23, 2006)

carrots, it's salad!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

After it expells


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 23, 2006)

excess oil, you


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

massage it until


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

you feel it


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

wiggle and groan.


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

and wrap your


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

toes around its


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

long fur and


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

curly tail then


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

wiggle your toes


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

while sticking your


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

tounge out and


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

crossing your eyes


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 23, 2006)

for an hour.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

Then rub lotion


----------



## pla4u (Oct 23, 2006)

on the sack


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Oct 23, 2006)

of nasty, stinking


----------



## pla4u (Oct 24, 2006)

jewels for the


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 25, 2006)

Queen of Louisana


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

And watch what


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2006)

comes out of


----------



## pla4u (Oct 25, 2006)

the knob at


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

the end of


----------



## pla4u (Oct 26, 2006)

the tube then


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 26, 2006)

prepare yourself for


----------



## pla4u (Oct 27, 2006)

the sticky goo


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 27, 2006)

that got all


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2006)

over my bun


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 28, 2006)

and made a


----------



## pla4u (Oct 28, 2006)

nice tasty snack


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 29, 2006)

for both of


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 29, 2006)

us in the


----------



## pla4u (Oct 29, 2006)

line of fire


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 30, 2006)

. The big guns


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

are fully loaded


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 30, 2006)

and ready for


----------



## pla4u (Oct 31, 2006)

all the girls


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 1, 2006)

to do the


----------



## pla4u (Nov 1, 2006)

wash and wax


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 4, 2006)

on all the


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 5, 2006)

men and women


----------



## pla4u (Nov 6, 2006)

who are willing


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 7, 2006)

to let them


----------



## pla4u (Nov 7, 2006)

With lots of


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

lubricant and copius


----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

start rubbing it


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

'til it swells


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

and starts bursting


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

out with laughter


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

until I pee


----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

and leave a


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

smelly puddle on


----------



## pla4u (Nov 11, 2006)

the sheets afterwords.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

causing my dog


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2006)

to pee too


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 11, 2006)

and the cat


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

sniffed around the


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 12, 2006)

backside of the


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 12, 2006)

of the dog


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2006)

and scratched his


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 12, 2006)

kibbles and bits


----------



## pla4u (Nov 12, 2006)

till the dog


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 13, 2006)

wailed in pleasure


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

and made another


----------



## Guenevere (Nov 13, 2006)

puddle on the


----------



## pla4u (Nov 13, 2006)

bed sheets and


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 14, 2006)

it soaked through


----------



## pla4u (Nov 15, 2006)

So I got


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 15, 2006)

this nice feeling


----------



## pla4u (Nov 16, 2006)

and started dancing


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 18, 2006)

naked in the


----------



## pla4u (Nov 18, 2006)

Dining room of


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

Lisa's house and


----------



## pla4u (Nov 19, 2006)

made a vidio


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Nov 24, 2006)

of all of


----------



## pla4u (Nov 26, 2006)

us getting really


----------



## yvette104 (Nov 27, 2006)

wet and wild


----------



## pla4u (Nov 27, 2006)

We used the


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 2, 2006)

whipped cream for


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

our costums, then


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 2, 2006)

all the pigs


----------



## pla4u (Dec 2, 2006)

were turned lose


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Dec 2, 2006)

and sh*t all


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 3, 2006)

over the carpet


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

so we all


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

walked away fast


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

dripping whipped creem


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

None of us


----------



## pla4u (Dec 3, 2006)

grabbed any clothes


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 4, 2006)

and put the


----------



## pla4u (Dec 4, 2006)

pigs back in


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 8, 2006)

the buffet line


----------



## pla4u (Dec 8, 2006)

and ran naked


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 8, 2006)

to the house


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

and turned on


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

the lightswitch to


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

get the cameras


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

to video tape


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

and post us


----------



## Guenevere (Dec 9, 2006)

doing something strange


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

as we dance


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 9, 2006)

to a good


----------



## pla4u (Dec 9, 2006)

sexy tune and


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 13, 2006)

get wild and


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

post it on


----------



## StrangerNMist (Dec 14, 2006)

MuT Forums then


----------



## pla4u (Dec 14, 2006)

we became very


----------



## Anika_1 (Dec 15, 2006)

hot and frisky


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

and started humping


----------



## pla4u (Dec 15, 2006)

each other and


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 21, 2006)

got a cramp


----------



## pla4u (Dec 22, 2006)

We applyed cream


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

On one another's


----------



## pla4u (Dec 23, 2006)

Thighs and rubbed


----------



## katapilla (Jan 11, 2007)

the skin away


----------



## Sonia_K (Jan 11, 2007)

but were amazed


----------



## pla4u (Jan 12, 2007)

at how hot


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 12, 2007)

Your thighs were.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 12, 2007)

The tingling feeling


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 12, 2007)

and it spreads.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2007)

just like herpes.


----------



## pla4u (Jan 12, 2007)

Now we all


----------



## angieluvsmakeup (Jan 12, 2007)

go to the


----------



## pla4u (Jan 13, 2007)

doctors office and


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

get some meds


----------



## pla4u (Jan 14, 2007)

to rub on


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 18, 2007)

the infected parts


----------



## pla4u (Jan 20, 2007)

The meds also


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 27, 2007)

make us hyper


----------



## pla4u (Jan 27, 2007)

and giggly too.


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 27, 2007)

so to combat


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 28, 2007)

the extreme hyper-ness


----------



## pla4u (Feb 1, 2007)

we did some


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

laps nude in


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 6, 2007)

a football stadium.


----------



## pla4u (Feb 6, 2007)

And heard cheering


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 6, 2007)

from three drunks


----------

